# Hackberry????



## kfuknives (Jun 17, 2012)

I have this old tree in the front yard. It got eaten up with carpenter ants last year and wasn't expecting it to come back...but it did! Im thinking its a Hackberry but Im not positive. What you think? 
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/tree.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/tree2.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/tree1.jpg


----------



## arkie (Jun 17, 2012)

kfuknives said:


> I have this old tree in the front yard. It got eaten up with carpenter ants last year and wasn't expecting it to come back...but it did! Im thinking its a Hackberry but Im not positive. What you think?



Does not have the characteristic warty bark I associate with hackberry. 
[attachment=6837]
Could still be hackbery - I'm no expert.


----------

